# Rep. Rob Bishop Response Letter on Wolves



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Being a good little Minon, I sent an email to Rob Bishop regarding the de-listing of wolves. Yesterday I received a response letter in the mail... I guess my expectations are too high, because the poor fellow can't find someone to proof read his letters.... Here's the quote:

"I agree that since the re-introduction of the grey wolf in the mid 90's they have recovered greatly and are now threatening other species such as moose, elk and the big horn sheep mule." 

Wow. 

Anyone else get a letter like this?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

At least he responded to you


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Based on my experience, staffers usually write these replies and are canned replies. Probably an oversight and meant to say bighorn sheep and mule deer. I wouldn't get too uptight about it as sometimes even the best of us make an occasional mistake, however I wouldn't know ANYTHING about that!:shock:


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

No doubt that it's an honest mistake. Just goes to show that a little proof reading goes along ways! I thought it was pretty funny and hoped it would give others a chuckle, also.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Shows how much he values his constituents. I'm not saying it's a hanging offense, but it shows where the emphasis of his office is.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Please, it is hybrid! I am with Scott, at least you got a reply.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Is a big horn sheep mule a OIL animal?

How many points do I need for it?


----------

